# VK - VGOD Elite Mech Mod



## Gizmo (14/6/17)

Vape King now offers a pre-order function.
The all new AUTHENTIC VGOD Elite Mech Pro kit will arrive on +- 6 July 2017 @ Retail Price of R1690.00.​


https://www.vapeking.co.za/vgod-elite-mech-mod.html

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (17/6/17)

Good price


----------

